# Knit a valentine scarf--You're in my heart scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a quick knitted scarf using worsted weight yarn for a fun Valentines Day scarf!

Knit this cozy scarf in time for Valentine's Day! The pattern features lace embossed hearts with a simple lacy bit between each heart! This is a quick to knit scarf pattern that uses worsted weight yarn and would look lovely in red as well as pink for a sweet fashion statement!
For ease in knitting there are charts as well as knitted directions to knit this from the bottom up for each half.

Finished measurements: 83" (210cm) long x 6: (15cm) wide.

Yarn: 360 yards (329m) worsted weight. Sample was knitted with 1 skein Red Heart Super Saver in color--Shocking Pink; 7oz (198gm), 364yds (333m), 100% acrylic.

Needles and Notions: one pair size U.S. 9 (5.5mm) straight needles plus 1 extra needle to hold stitches. Yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and sew in ends.

You can find this scarf pattern in my Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy pattern stores for $4.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/youre-in-my-heart-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/219335369/youre-in-my-heart-scarf


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, another beautiful pattern!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty and sweet!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, I have admired your scarf immensely...
When I saw your post, I thought you were offering your pattern for free just for today, Valentine's Day... 



mollyannhad said:


> Here is a quick knitted scarf using worsted weight yarn for a fun Valentines Day scarf!
> 
> Knit this cozy scarf in time for Valentine's Day! The pattern features lace embossed hearts with a simple lacy bit between each heart! This is a quick to knit scarf pattern that uses worsted weight yarn and would look lovely in red as well as pink for a sweet fashion statement!
> For ease in knitting there are charts as well as knitted directions to knit this from the bottom up for each half.
> ...


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

May said:


> Oh, I have admired your scarf immensely...
> When I saw your post, I thought you were offering your pattern for free just for today, Valentine's Day...


I did too , it really is a pretty scarf for all year round

:roll: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Love this, gotta make one!


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

love the look


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------

